# URL (Link) zur neuen Domain bevor diese per DNS auf den Server geleitet wurde.



## hanzfranz (7. März 2011)

Ich ziehe gerade von einem alten Confixx Server auf einen neuen ISPconfig3 Server um. Um die Domains zu testen bevor die Domains tatsächlich auf die neue IP des neuen Servers umgestellt werden, benötige ich die URL zur Domain.

Beispiel:
Der neue Server hat die IP 85.85.85.85 und kann unter "http://server1.meineDomain.de" erreicht werden.

Das ISPconfig3 Konfigurationsseiten erreiche ich über "http://server1.meineDomain.de:8080" oder "http://85.85.85.85:8080"

Der neue Kunde ist angelegt und hat die Domain www.test.de
Der Webspace liegt unter /var/www/clients/client2/web1/web
Diese Domain läuft aber noch auf dem alten Server.

Wie kann ich die Domain nun auf dem neuen Server testen und wie lautet die URL. 

Alle Versuche über z.B.  "http://server1.meineDomain.de/clients/client2/web1/web"
oder
http://server1.meineDomain.de/web1/web"
laufen leider ins Leere.

Bei Confixx konnte der Webspace eines Kunden auch über den Servernamen aufgerufen werden. 

Beispiel:
Web1 konnte unter "http://web1.meinAlterServer.de aufgerufen werden.

Habe stundenlang im Forum gesucht und leider nichts zu diesem Thema gefunden.


----------



## Till (7. März 2011)

Lösung steht in der ISPConfig FAQ:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...ess-a-namebased-website-without-a-dns-record/


----------



## hanzfranz (7. März 2011)

Den Beitrag hatte ich gefunden. Das scheint aber nur für lokale Lösungen zu funktionieren. Der Server steht aber im Rechenzentrum. Wie soll den die URL lauten um den Webspace über das Internet zu erreichen?


----------



## Till (7. März 2011)

Diese Lösung funktioniert für alle Server, egal ob lokal oder im Rechenzentrum.



> Wie soll den die URL lauten um den Webspace über das Internet zu erreichen?


Wenn die Webseite www.domain.tld ist, dann erreichst Du sie über http://www.domain.tld. Das ist ja gerade das gute an dieser Lösung, sie funktioniert genauso als wenn die Domain bereits deligiert wäre, also keine Probleme mit cms systemen etc. welche die Domain bei der Installation in Ihrer Datenbank speichern.


----------



## hanzfranz (7. März 2011)

Hallo Till,
steh ich jetzt total auf dem Schlauch? 

Solange der A-Record für www.domain.tld noch auf den alten Server verweist, lande ich bei "http://www.domain.tld" auch immer auf dem alten Server.

Ich habe jetzt nochmal nachgeschaut wie das bei Confixx gelöst wurde.
Nach anlegen eines neuen Kunden wurde in Apache2 ein Vhost Eintrag mit zwei Domains angelegt der auf den selben Document-Root verweist.

Beispiel:
web1
Domain: test.de
web1.MeinAlterServer.de

Ich konnte den Webspace also unter http://web1.MeinAlterServer.de und unter www.domain.tld erreichen.

Bei ISPconfig funktioniert das ja ähnlich.
Wird eine neue Domain angelegt, wird ein vhost Eintrag unter /etc/apache2/sites_available angelegt (domain.tld.vhost)

Wenn man sich diese Datei anschaut, steht unter ServerName domain.tld

Ich habe diese Datei nun kopiert und den Eintrag ServerName auf domain.tld.MeinNeuerServer.de geändert und die Datei noch in den Ordner /etc/apache2/sites-enabled kopiert.

Anschließend den Apache2 restartet und nun kann ich unter "http://domain.tld.MeinNeuerServer.de" den Webspace der Domain aufrufen, obwohl die Domain noch auf den alten Server verweist.

Das Ganze ist nur sehr umständlich, wenn ich das für 100 Domains einstellen muss, mit denen ich umziehe.

Schön wäre, wenn ISPconfig diesen Eintrag in den Vhosts gleich mit erledigen würde. 

Der Plan ist, dass die Kunden vor der letztendlichen Umstellung der Domains vom alten auf den neuen Server, ihr Webauftritte testen können.


----------



## hanzfranz (8. März 2011)

Hat ein wenig gedauert aber jetzt verstehe ich was du meinst. Du meinst die host Datei auf meinem lokalen Windowsrechner.

Ich benötige aber einen Link, den ich meinem Kunden schicken kann. Von denen kann ich nicht verlangen an Systemdateien etwas zu ändern.

Die oben geschilderte Lösung funktioniert ja, es wäre nur schon wenn ISPconfig von Haus aus einen Link zum Webspace erzeugen würde, auch wenn die Domain noch nicht geroutet ist oder auf einen anderen Server verweist.

Evtl. ist das ja etwas für die nächste Version. Ich glaube schon, dass dieses Feature benötigt wird. Gerade wenn man von Confixx umsteige, vermisst man natürlich Liebgewonnenes.


----------



## Till (8. März 2011)

> Hat ein wenig gedauert aber jetzt verstehe ich was du meinst. Du meinst die host Datei auf meinem lokalen Windowsrechner.


genauso steht es in der FAQ 



> Die oben geschilderte Lösung funktioniert ja, es wäre nur schon wenn ISPconfig von Haus aus einen Link zum Webspace erzeugen würde, auch wenn die Domain noch nicht geroutet ist oder auf einen anderen Server verweist.


Die von Dir verwendete Lösung funktioniert in divesen aktuellen CMS nicht, z.B. wordpress. Daher bieten wir sie garnicht erst an, denn sie macht mehr probleme als das sie hilft.


----------



## hanzfranz (8. März 2011)

Bei Joomla gab es früher auch Probleme. Mittlerweile ist der Domainname aber auch hier bei der Installation egal. Mit Wordpress habe ich noch nicht gearbeitet. Bei statischen Websites gibt es auch keine Probleme, so dass es vermutlich für einen großen Teil der ISPconfig User von Vorteil wäre, diese Option zu haben.

Für Umsteiger von Confixx auf ISPconfig muss man sicherlich an einigen Stellen umdenken. Diese Option kannte ich früher und hab sie lieb gewonnen.

Naja, man kann nicht alles haben!!


----------



## csiebert (29. März 2011)

Ich habe mir da so beholfen, dass ich eine Aliasdomain für die Kunden in der Form http://kundenkennung.meinserver.domain.de anlege und diese den kunden mitteile.

Gruß, Chris


----------



## Succ (3. Mai 2011)

Kannst du mir den Vorgang dazu etwas genauer beschreiben? Bei mir funktioniert das nicht und ich würde es dringend für einige Kunden brauchen.

Gruß
Succ


----------



## hanzfranz (3. Mai 2011)

Ich mache es folgendermaßen: 

Angenommen der ISPconfig Server läuft auf meinserver.de und der Zugang zum Konfigurationsmenü lautet meinserver.de:8080

1. eine neue Domain für den Kunden anlegen z.B. meinkunde.de
2. danch eine neue Aliasdomain anlegen z.B. meinkunde.de.meinserver.der

Dann kannst du dem Kunden diesen Link schicken um seinen Webspace zu sehen bevor die Domain meinkunde.de auf deinen Server verweist.


----------



## Succ (4. Mai 2011)

So habe ich es gemacht, es funktioniert aber nicht.
Etwas genauer: Alisdomain angelegt - meinkunde.de.meinserver.de
Parent website: meinkunde.de
Redirect: No redirect
Dann habe ich noch probiert:
Redirect: No flag
Pfad: /meinkunde.de/  oder auch .../client1/web1/web/ und ähnliches ...
Hat aber mit keiner Einstellung funktioniert.

Gruß Succ


----------



## Till (4. Mai 2011)

Bei Pfad wird nichts eingetragen, denn eine Aliasdomain verweist automatisch auf die parent Webseite.

Was wird denn im Browser angezeigt, wenn Du http://meinkunde.de.meinserver.de eingibst? Hast Du einen DNS A-Record für meinkunde.de in der Zone meinserver.de angelegt der auf die gleiche IP verweist die Du in den Einstellungen der parent Webseite ausgewählt hast?


----------



## Succ (4. Mai 2011)

Es funktioniert!
Der Fehler war der fehlende DNS A-Record.

Vielen Dank an alle, die mir geholfen haben ...

Gruß Succ


----------



## Succ (18. Aug. 2011)

Hallo,

jetzt brauche ich nochmals eure Hilfe ...
Bisher hat die beschriebene Vorgangsweise funktioniert, nun habe ich das Problem, dass es bei der letzten angelegten Domain nicht klappt. Dabei bin ich nach dem selben Schema vorgegangen, wie bei den vorherigen Domains: Neu Webseite hinzufügen, DNS-Eintrag erstellen, Alias-Domain angelegt, DNS A-Record  in der Zone meinserver.de erstellt.
Ein Ping auf meinkunde.de.meinserver.de liefert keine IP zurück. Die Propagation der DNS  müsste aber längst abgeschlossen sein - Domain wurde bereits vor einer Woche eingerichtet.
Wie kann ich den Fehler ausfindig machen?

Danke und viele Grüße
Succ


----------



## csiebert (18. Aug. 2011)

nabend,

wie lautet denn "deine" domain und die des kunden?

gruß, chris


----------



## Succ (18. Aug. 2011)

Das möchte ich hier nicht öffentlich bekanntgeben, ich schicke dir die Daten privat.

Gruß Succ


----------



## csiebert (18. Aug. 2011)

na dann mal los!


----------

